#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  I have an inquiry . . .

## Sitra Ahra

As with most individuals who follow Satanism, I have been looking for satanic extensions of my will. Now the difference being, and I'm sure many of you could agree, is that I am not satisfied with just purchasing one from a website such as luciferianwitchcraft.com or some thing that someone posts on ebay and is selling for 5 times what it cost to create. I would be interested in making a pendant or ring so that I can mold it to my liking and be 100% positive that it is in line with what I wish to display or perhaps with the ritual that I would be executing. The problem with this is that I have very little experience with jewelry making, very little time to devote to such a project and very little patience if I was to perhaps attempt such a feat. If anyone knows of where I may be able to purchase handmade, genuine, and one of a kind pieces, specifically pendants or rings, I would appreciate such guidance. I can always consecrate the jewelry myself, so that would not be an issue. I greatly appreciate any and all input.

----------


## Strider

Hello Sitra Ahra. I`m not sure if this material would suit your requirements - Art Clay UK: Silver clay, courses, books, fine silver findings, stones, tumblers and kilns for metal clay.
It does give you more of a working time than when using molten silver etc, though. That is, if you were using a metal. I once managed to carve a fine ring from out of bog oak, which is almost as hard as metal itself! There are plently of decent jewelry makers out there, sure the other members can give you some good pointers here. Good luck though, nothing quite like that `unique piece` is there.

----------


## Sitra Ahra

> Hello Sitra Ahra. I`m not sure if this material would suit your requirements - Art Clay UK: Silver clay, courses, books, fine silver findings, stones, tumblers and kilns for metal clay.
> It does give you more of a working time than when using molten silver etc, though. That is, if you were using a metal. I once managed to carve a fine ring from out of bog oak, which is almost as hard as metal itself! There are plently of decent jewelry makers out there, sure the other members can give you some good pointers here. Good luck though, nothing quite like that `unique piece` is there.


I highly appreciate the great information. I shall be looking into this. Thank you very much.

----------


## Rezenic

If you look around on etsy.com you may be able to commission one of the users to make something unique that you have in mind. I like Etsy, and a lot of the artists and such are really talented.

----------

